# Antihistamines?



## EllyMayMomma (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone taking a TTC/early pregnancy antihistamine? I have developed bad allergies with terrible itching, especially my palms and my feet. I am in my TTW and need something. I can not take benadryl because it gives me creepy nightmares. I have taken phenergan the last 2 nights just to be able to sleep as it is a good antihistamine but I only have a couple left. I REALLY do not believe that I am pg but since there is a chance, I want to be safe.


----------



## mksmith (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't take any antihists anymore. I do drink alot of Nettle tea and that seems to so the trick for me. I hope your allergies get better soon my dear.


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mksmith* 
I don't take any antihists anymore. I do drink alot of Nettle tea and that seems to so the trick for me. I hope your allergies get better soon my dear.

Nettle Tea, yes! I take zyrtec (not TTC yet, but thinking about it!







and benadryl on occasion, but my allergies are bad even with taking those meds! Nettle seems to help in my really bad times.


----------



## EllyMayMomma (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you ladies, for your replies.

I will order some nettle tea tonight!


----------

